# Vorankündigung Downhill Test- und Übungstag in Frammersach



## bernd e (18. April 2013)

Hallo Abfahrtsgemeinde!

Im Vorfeld des 2. ADAC-Jugend-MTB-Downhill des MSF-Frammersbach am 22./23.06.13, ist ein Test- und Ãbungstag geplant:

Wann: 05.05.13
Zeit: 14:00 - 18:00 Uhr
Wo: SkihÃ¼tte / Skilift Sauerberg in Frammersbach
Wer: MSF-Frammersbach in Kooperation mit dem TuS-Frammersbach

Es gibt mehrere Strecken (Teile der Rennstrecke sind eingebunden) und Schleppliftbetrieb.

Kosten: 10â¬ Jugendliche bis 18 Jahre, 12â¬ Erwachsene ab 18 Jahre

Was sonst noch: 
- bei Jugendlichen *mÃ¼ssen beide Erziehungsberechtigte *den Haftungsverzicht unterzeichnen (beide ist neu), als Aufsicht reicht dann ein Elternteil
- An der SattelstÃ¼tze muss ein StÃ¼ck Fahrradreifen oder Schlauch angebracht sein!!!
- Das Fahrrad muss den Anforderungen entsprechen und techn. ohne MÃ¤ngel sein!
- SchutzausrÃ¼stung (Pflicht sind Helm, Ellbogen-, KnieschÃ¼tzer, RÃ¼ckeschutz, Handschuhe, weitere sind empfohlen) 
- SkihÃ¼tte ist bewirtet

Achtung: bei schlechtem Wetter wird dieser Testtag verschoben, Infos sind dann hier und auf der Webseite zu finden.


Weitere Info auf der Webseite: msf-frammersbach.de/dh (ab heute Abend online).


----------



## bernd e (3. Mai 2013)

Die Vorbereitungen laufen und das Wetter ist auch gut gemeldet (mit 16°C nicht zu warm).
Denkt bitte an die vorgeschriebene Schutzausrüstung (Auflage des TüV) und bei Jugendlichen unter 18 Jahre, dass ein Elternteil beim Liftkartenkauf dabei sein muss (lesen und unterschreiben des Haftungsverzichtes).
Wer es nicht kennt, in Frammersbach ist die Skihütte und Parkplätze am Berg oben.
Parkplätze an der Skihütte und im Bereich zw. Ski- und Fussballhütte.

Liftkartenverkauf an der *BERG-Station*!!!!

Auch wenn schon Teile der Strecken "Fahrbereit" sein sollten, ist ein befahren verboten (wird zur Anzeige gebracht), da immer noch Helfer auf der Strecke bauen und dies von den Behörden nicht genehmigt ist!

Noch ein Hinweis: der Zielsprung ist noch nicht wie er dann im Rennen sein wird und fällt mit ca. 1 Meter Tischlänge extrem kurz aus ... NICHT springen.

Bis Sonntag 14 Uhr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (3. Mai 2013)

*Jugendliche müssen bitte beide Erziehungsberchtigte den Haftungsverzicht unterschreiben lassen!!!*

Hier das Anmeldeformular mit Haftungsverzicht. Ausdrucken, ausfüllen, unterschreiben und mitbringen (spart euch Zeit): Klick mich


----------



## bernd e (4. Mai 2013)

17°C, sonnig/leicht bewölkt, Regenrisiko 20% ==> es schaut gut aus.

Die Skihütte ist übrigens geöffnet und es gibt Bratwurst vom Grill.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (6. Mai 2013)

War ein super Tag !

>Großes Dankeschön !


----------



## Redhead74 (26. August 2013)

Hi wir veranstalten wieder einen Downhill Lift-Testtag in Frammersbach
am 22 september an der skihütte ab 13:00 Uhr
https://www.facebook.com/events/193920524119999/?ref=3

cheers


----------

